# Whooping Cough Vaccine



## kittybywaters (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, 

I've read that the DH has recommended that pregnant women between 28-38 weeks should be offered the vaccine for whooping, tetanus etc... I have contacted my GP surgery for more info, but told to call back next week. Today I am 37 weeks, so my time is limited to receive this, and would like some info to make an informed decision. Could you possibly offer a précis of pros and cons, or point to some reliable evidence? 

Thanks and best wishes, 
Kitty


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

All you need to know on the NHS Choices website  *CLICK HERE* 

The vaccination programme is due to start next week and GP surgeries should be contacting pregnant patients to invite them for vaccination. Ideally you should be vaccinated between 28-38 weeks.

/links


----------

